
Internet Archive now lets you search through radio transcripts - themadprogramer
https://datahorde.org/?p=1083
======
gnabgib
I'm getting page not found? Looks like the archive is here:
[https://archive.org/details/radio](https://archive.org/details/radio)

------
pkaye
As someone losing my hearing a bit with age I'll soon be getting hearing aids.
But my word recognition score is kind of low so I need to practice listening
more. Apparently if you brain doesn't get a lot of audio stimulus you slowly
lose you hearing comprehension. So having some audio with transcripts to
confirm my understanding is wonderful. I was looking for audio books with
captions and they are hard to find. This looks like exactly what I needed!

------
aaron695
This is awesome, does YouTube do this?

Searching media seems left out in general.

Although it's a quick way to get all the interesting things banned and cancled
I guess. Being hidden still allows some innovation.

------
anthk
This would be great for the Twilight Zone radio broadcasts, as non-native
English speakers as me understand better the TV series because of the context
and live action.

------
themadprogramer
Glad to see people are so excited, to think this got this much attention while
the link was broken XD. Should be fixed now

------
WarOnPrivacy
Awesome things happen when copyright isn't in the way.

~~~
BbzzbB
Or when you ignore them! Anything becomes possible.

------
Simulacra
The link is broken

